# New to forum. Is my pup Duke a red sable?



## Duke88 (May 20, 2014)

Just wondering if you would call my guy Duke a red sable. Just got him a few days ago


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Definitely looks sable to me. Hard to tell from the pictures if he's red or not - it looks like there's some sort of filter on them? And while he'll definitely be a sable, whether he stays reddish or if that color fades or intensifies will be hard to tell until he gets older. Coat color on puppies tends to change a lot in my experience.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

He's adorable :wub: Sables change colours a lot during puppy stages so I wouldn't stick a label on him just yet


----------



## Duke88 (May 20, 2014)

Oh alright thanks. Yes my girlfriend put some kind of filter on instagram most probably for the solo pic lol


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

He is a lovely sable!


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

great looking pup, but as stated, the coat will be changing for awhile.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. What a handsome guy you have.


----------

